# REMOVAL OF APPRENTICE



## aprilstokes (Sep 3, 2019)

I WAS TOLD IN 2018 UPON TAKING MY TEST OUR APPRENTICE WOULD ONLY STAY ON A YEAR. THIS YEAR 2019 I AM TOLD DIFFERENT. I AM TOLD IT CANNOT BE REMOVED BEFORE 2 YEARS UNLESS A DOCTOR COMPLETE A REMOVAL OF APPRENTICE FORUM. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD HELP.


----------



## Pathos (Sep 4, 2019)

I am not sure who you were talking to, but AAPC has a specific process on how to get your -A removed:

_"To remove your apprentice designation via on-the-job experience, you must obtain and submit two letters of recommendation verifying at least two years of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-10-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets. One letter must be on letterhead from your employer*, the other may be from a co-worker. Experience includes time coding for a previous employer and prior to certification. Both letters are required to be signed and will need to outline your coding experience and amount of time in that capacity. Download our Apprentice Removal Template for easier submission. Letterhead and signatures are still required when using this template.

*OR*

Submit proof showing *completion* of at least 80 contact hours of a coding preparation course (not CEUs) AND one letter, on letterhead, signed from your employer verifying one year of on-the-job experience (externships accepted) using the CPT®, ICD-10-CM, or HCPCS Level II code sets.

Send proof of education in the form of a letter from an instructor on school letterhead stating you have *completed* 80 or more contact hours, a certificate/diploma stating at least 80 contact hours, or an *unofficial* school transcript.

Proof of education or experience isn’t necessary to sit for the exam. It should only be submitted (via fax or as a scanned attachment to an email) once *ALL* apprentice removal requirements have been met.

Please allow 2-4 weeks for processing.

* Employers can only verify time spent coding with their organization. Proof of experience letters may be from previous employers, current employers, or a combination of both.

CPC-A's® Say "Goodbye" to Your Apprentice Status. Practicode gives you the real-world experience you need to remove your "A," so you can get the job you want. The Practicode CPC-A Practicum is now another way to earn 1 year of coding experience toward the removal of your "A". Sign Up for Practicode today and gain hands-on experience"_


Source:
AAPC Apprentice removal

Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------

